# Reliable, versatile trim router kit



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A good review.


----------



## SchotterWoodworking (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry for the mistake, I meant 50 finished cabinets a day. Most of our stuff goes into hospitals and schools. The shop is called Euronique Inc. based in Elberfeld, Indiana. A small shop with big dreams.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought one of these several years ago to do a bunch of drywall work- cut outs for electrical boxes etc. It is my favorite little router. It even works great with the Porter Cable inlay kit.

Lew


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

I've had this set with the underscribe, offset and the tilt bases for 7 years now. They've accomplished jobs no little laminate router should ever have to attempt. One of the best tool investments I've ever made. Kind of a niche tool. Not everybody would say they have enough use for it to spend the money but they'd be surprised how often these specialty bases come in handy to do that ONE job that has you wondering. The only real downside to this set is the limited height adjustment.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have been considering getting one of these.


----------



## Smacs (Feb 10, 2010)

My experience w/ these trimmers has been good. Used them for years w/ very little problems. The bases are not totally secure (true perpendicular to the axis of the bit) but for most purposes are pretty good. If you want the best trimmer on the market buy the more expensive Porter cable trimmer. Do not buy the Bosch Colt trimmer. A complete waste of a product. No power whatsoever. The only thing you can concievably do w/ it is trim vertical grade laminate VERY SLOWLY. Stick with Porter Cable.


----------

